# Swollen vulva



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok so my girls aren't due till march 16th but 2 of my girls vulvas are super swollen and look skinnier and babies have stopped moving they have been kicking up till this week


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Are you sure on breeding dates? I have one due around the same time who's been puffy for weeks.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

I know with dogs and people when you are very very close to due, the babies don't move as much due to no room to move. With dogs only 2 month gestation so it's that last 3 to 4 days or so. Always freaks me out. Maybe that's why??


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes I bread them Oct 11 making the earliest they are due is march 16th. Their tails are still up so their ligaments are lose yet and eyes aren't bloodshot yet but I'm fairly sure we are getting close ...


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

This is Nessa she I prego with triplets only reason I know there are 3 is cause you see 3 distinctly different movements and kicks and look she now doesn't event look prego but her vulva is all swollen I'm scared she lost babies or might be impending upon labor do goats birth early when they have multiples ? .. Her tail is still up so ligaments are still intact right ?? 

Mary Ellen single mama of 2 humans 3 year and 13 year old girls in Utah 
Goat mama of 6: Nessa -pygmy first time prego ; Shoshana the show goat -Nigerian dwarf - prego with tripplets; Doe-athy - Alpine/ Nigerian cross -first time prego ; Sparkle- Nigerian/pygmy cross- just had her first baby midnight 1/30/2014 : Shine - Nigerian/pygmy cross ; Midnight - 3/4 pygmy 1/4 Nigerian buckling 
I bred my goats for milk and healthy lifestyle


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She looks swollen, but not like she's prolapsing or anything. Once the babies get big, especially when there are multiples, it can push on her from the inside and make her look puffy back there.
If she were losing kids there would be discharge and blood, which she doesn't seem to have . As for ligs, feel both sides of her tail for something like pencils. When her ligs are soft or gone it means kidding is close. It's hard to explain, so I hope you can figure it out!
And yes, does with multiples usually give birth a few days earlier, in some cases up to a week.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is just normal towards the end stuff.


----------

